# Sign in with Appleid sur les sites de Macg



## Membre supprimé 1158749 (23 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Quand pourrons-nous se connecter via la solution d'Apple ?

J'ai déjà plusieurs sites qui proposent ce mode d'identification et je m'attendais à ce qu'un site dédié au monde Apple tel que l'est macg soit dans les early adopters de cette disponibilité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1158749 (2 Juillet 2020)

C'est calme ici, je m'attendais à ce que la rédaction passe par ici pour répondre dans cette section du forum tout au moins. Ce ne sont pas d'autres utilisateurs qui vont pouvoir répondre.


----------



## cl97 (13 Juillet 2020)

Sur le principe on a rien contre. Dans les faire c’est assez compliqué à intégrer dans l’état actuel des choses.

Sur les sites d’actualité, on a vu qu’un module existait mais il faut drupal 8. On est sur la version 7. Et le passage à cette version est un gros chantier qu’on devra mener dans quelques mois.

sur le forum en lui même cela fait longtemps que je n’ai pas regardé mais à l’époque on avait trouvé aucune solution. Bref quelque soit le cas le jour ou on pourra le faire sans trop se prendre la tête, on le fera !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2020)

Et puis après vous pourrez nous vendre aux Chinois du F.B.I.


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2020)

Je ne pensais pas que c'était aussi compliqué. C'est peut être la raison de son manque d'adoption !


----------

